

A vertical web in a widescreen world - DLarsen

Why do we now find ourselves in a world of wide computer monitors?  In almost every area where we have a lot of content to work with we find ourselves scrolling vertically.  It seems that except for entertainment purposes, vertical screens would better accommodate typical use.<p>Did the widescreen phenomenon come into being due to stylistic influences and perception or is there a solid case for widescreen being more useful than tallscreen?
======
TallGuyShort
I like having a wide screen that scrolls vertically. Humans naturally find it
easier to look side-to-side then up-and-down, and most web pages do place the
most important content at the top, such that it can all be displayed on one
screen by looking side-to-side. For reading long passages of text, I can read
longer lines and scroll less-often.

The possibility of having to scroll side-ways would, in my opinion, be a much
less intuitive action, especially if people are already used to scrolling
vertically.

~~~
DLarsen
I'm not suggesting a side scroll. Side scroll definitely stinks.

However, part of my point is that for most content you wouldn't have to scroll
sideways. The content itself is better suited to a tall screen than a wide
one.

I would say that a tall screen allows you to scan and skim content more
effectively.

~~~
limmeau
There are also ergonomical limits to screen height: most sources I know of
recommend that the upper edge of the screen be at eye-level or below. My 24"
16:10 wide-screen already reaches that limit (I admit the desk is a bit high).

------
CalmQuiet
I have _long_ wished for for a portrait-layout Macbook: Let it be only as wide
as the keyboard, but as tall (screen) as form factor (15" or 17") allows.
Would suit the way _I_ work (guess that makes only 2 of us).

------
Semiapies
Back in the 90s, there were a few monitors sold that rotated from portrait to
landscape modes. I wonder whether there's a market for that now.

~~~
menloparkbum
I know tons of people who use vertically oriented monitors. My Dell 24" panel
can just rotate 90 degrees.

~~~
Semiapies
Interesting, thanks. I've have to look into those.

------
boryas
widescreen is good for multitasking because you can have more than one window
open at an acceptable width, I always notice this as a big advantage when I
use a larger/wider screen.

